# Citalopram & Domperidone



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

Hi, 

I have a quick question. I take Citalopram 20mg and I was wondering if it was safe to also take Motilium 10 for nausea (which contains domperidone maleate equivalent to 10mg domperidone)?

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Vick,

It's fine to take both together as they don't interact. (I'm assuming both have been prescribed for you and you have no other conditions at present  )

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

